# Blast from the Past: Adam Adamant Lives



## The Master™ (Jun 26, 2005)

Edwardian adventurer Adam Adamant is frozen alive in a block of ice by his arch-nemesis The Face in 1902; in 1966 workmen discover him and he is revived, perfectly preserved...but completely bewildered in his new environment, "swinging 60's" london, until he meets with the beautiful georgina jones, who helps him adapt-and before long, he is back to adventuring, solving crime & fighting evil wherever it may lurk. 

Cast:
Peter Ducrow 
Role: The Face [ 2 ] 
Kenneth Brenda 
Role: Sir James
Bernard Shine 
Role: Sergeant Valentine
Gerald Harper 
Role: Adam Adamant
Jack May 
Role: William E. Simms
Bartlett Mullins 
Role: Gramps
Frank Jarvis 
Role: Hicks
Juliet Harmer 
Role: Georgina Jones


----------

